# International 2500 Series B Gas Engine



## Miccol (Jan 26, 2017)

Finally started restoring Dad's (the original Doc Fixem) International 2500 Series B loader tractor. Motor locked up and I actually began this project back in 2010. Wife's cousin said he'd "help". We disassembled and I had the block bored and bought all new pistons, rings, bearings, gaskets and seals. He said he'd put it all back together in his shop, since he had better accomodations and tools. Got divorced (not over the tractor. . .) and her cousin has left it sitting on the floor in a corner of his shop, full of rust and dust and mud daubers. Finally got everything (I hope) home before Christmas last year. 

I've cleaned up everything and am ready to begin putting this baby back together, but I'm looking for better manuals for instruction. I have a 92 page Engine Service Manual for a 574 engine, which I believe is the same one used in the 2500B, but it doesn't have enough info. To basic. I also have the operation manual, but again, too basic. 

Does anyone have any detailed manuals for the GAS engine for a 2500B they can share with me, or a resource that has EXACTLY what I need?

Thanks,
Doc Fixem


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Follow this link: http://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ih-24002500-ab-tractor-manuals-9.html

Or go to http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractor_manual_display.cgi?m=International Farmall&o=2500 A/B Series and purchase a paper manual.


----------

